# keystone, breck help please



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Save the money the only bus you need to know about is the Swan Mountain Flyer. That'll be the one that takes you to A Basin and Breck. There's the main bus stop right by the main parking lot in River Run across the street from that is where it picks up. You'll be fine without a car.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Save the money the only bus you need to know about is the Swan Mountain Flyer. That'll be the one that takes you to A Basin and Breck. There's the main bus stop right by the main parking lot in River Run across the street from that is where it picks up. You'll be fine without a car.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!:thumbsup: What about airports? Denver or Eagle? I take it they have a shuttle from the airport to keystone? 

Sorry This will be my first time going out west.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Check the shuttle rates. I was just out in vail last week. Colorado moutain express is $270 each way for 2 adults from denver to vail. My car rental was $205 for 4 days with the 4x4 suv. I rented the jeep and drove it to our rental condo then used the free public transportation. I typically like having the freedom to roam with my own vehicle available when I want it. Riding cme out from the airport might be better for you though.

You could probably also fly into eagle and take the free bus to Vail then frisco then down into keystone. Might have to go from frisco to breck to keystone. Eagle and DIA are both like an hour and a half from keystone depending on who's driving.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eagle costs like 300 bucks more per person to fly into go with DIA check out either CME or Greyline. Greyline is usually cheaper.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I will do some digging. It's just so hard to get prices for stuff a year in advance.

If the price of the buses are about the same I might just say f#$k it and get the rental then.
Who is the best place to check for plane and car rental? This will be my first time flying.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

southwest or frontier to denver are your best bets. I use enterprise all the time for rental cars....


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Argo said:


> southwest or frontier to denver are your best bets. I use enterprise all the time for rental cars....


Go to southwest airlines web site or do like orbitz or expedia?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Check southwest, expedia, and kayak. I'd be surprised if you can book this early? When you do get to booking, remember that SW is about 50 bucks cheaper per person because they don't charge baggage fees. So, factor that into your decision-making. Anytime I've gone out to CO I've gotten 2wd (check carrentals.com) and it worked fine for me. That may save you a few bucks. I'm with the earlier poster, I prefer to have my own car to get around and check things out. I strongly suggest you do that, especially if you'll be there for 2 weeks. If you're there for that long you might want to wander around the area and check-out all that CO has to offer outside of the resorts!


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Check southwest, expedia, and kayak. I'd be surprised if you can book this early? When you do get to booking, remember that SW is about 50 bucks cheaper per person because they don't charge baggage fees. So, factor that into your decision-making. Anytime I've gone out to CO I've gotten 2wd (check carrentals.com) and it worked fine for me. That may save you a few bucks. I'm with the earlier poster, I prefer to have my own car to get around and check things out. I strongly suggest you do that, especially if you'll be there for 2 weeks. If you're there for that long you might want to wander around the area and check-out all that CO has to offer outside of the resorts!


The only thing I could book was the condo with Keystone Colorado Lodging Condos Vacation Rentals
Can't book the plane tickets yet Looks like I have to wait another 3 weeks and then I can. I think I am going to pull the trigger on the suv.
How good did you get around with a 2WD?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your fine with 2 wheel drive unless its dumping which is what happened to us. I booked a car but it was dumping when I got there so I upgraded to the 4x4.

You have to book sw through sw airlines website.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I will go on sw's website tomorrow and see. I guess I will just search for car rentals at Denver airport.
Thanks for all the info guys..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Enterprise. Avis. Dollar. They are all at the airport. Enterprise is just who I always use in the states and international.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks.
I know my wife gets enterprise coupons every now and then.


----------

